# Any remedy for fading nose pigment?



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

I've read that blackstrap molasses or kelp may help. Looking for personal experiences, brands, and dosage amounts. Thanks!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Shoe polish or Permanent marker- Jk

My Goldens have always had brown-pink noses. Roxy is the only 1 of the yorkies with a brownish-pink nose. I just say they were there hearts on their faces! They have dark black pigments around their eyes and mouths though.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I know of no supplements that reverses genetics. Embrace the pink.

Could just be snow nose, it comes and goes with the seasons.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I tried kelp with golden # 2, Laney. It did not work. It is genetic... I have friends who say that if the golden has a black roof of the mouth then it will have good pigment. And some golden noses fade in winter, but darken in the warmer months..snow nose.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a recent thread discussing it that you might be interested in reading-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../150634-why-do-their-noses-change-colors.html


----------

